

What programming language should I use? - baccheion

I plan to develop a web&#x2F;mobile app and I&#x27;m trying to figure out what language to use. Any thoughts? What languages are generally good for this purpose? What about if I ignore availability of programmers and things like that? What languages then?
======
rudimk
Well, if you ignore general trends and the availability of people for a
specific stack, I suppose you could go ahead and write your app in a language
like Haskell, or even languages like Rust. But if you want to choose a
language that is "meant" for the web and it's something _everybody_ knows, I'd
blindly pick Javascript if I were you. Of course, it's not the best language
for mobile, but frameworks like Ionic are changing that.

~~~
erbdex
Unless you're making the backend/app to learn stuff, a very upfront benefit of
using an "obvious language" is that it will be easier for you to extend the
team in the future.

------
notduncansmith
"Web/mobile app" doesn't give us or even you very much to go on in the
decision. Pick the right tool for the job - or describe the job, and maybe we
can help you out.

~~~
LarryMade2
That this guy said,

You need to describe what you want to do, going to need to have video uploads
and playback? Want to create something via some web GUI interface? Want to
manage picture collections? Collect data in the field for orders to be
uploaded later on? etc. All of that sounds easy to say but can have a boatload
of complexity behind it. Some tasks can be easier on specific
languages/platforms than others.

------
taphangum
Javascript/Meteor

